

Experience - To work for google or not - abraham
http://piaw.blogspot.com/2010/08/experience.html

======
Cabal
Good read. This and others like it in the recent past have made it abundantly
clear to me that my future doesn't lie at Google (except through acquisition).
Still sounds like a great place to start, though.

